# worked in france 3 months - income taxes how to?



## shano (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello, I worked in France for a little less than 3 months last summer (on a short-term work visa). I have not filed any income tax documents in France for 2011. Do I need to? I just started working in France again in the summer of 2012, but on a long-term work visa. I will be here for 15 months this time. Any suggestions on making sure I get my 2011 income tax (if there is any) cleared up?
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were only in France for 3 months in 2011, I don't think you're liable to French income taxes. That's normally only for "tax residents" - usually those who spend at least 183 days in a calendar year in France.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

